# What is the world coming to?



## Blind Dog (29/8/14)

Just read some news for the 1st time in days. Apparently Russia has invaded the Ukraine, idiots in the Middle East are killing each other cos my gods bigger than yours, NSW whooped the Maroons in State of Origin, and the Guardian has admitted to being long on opinion and short on factual evidence and spell checkers.

Then to top it all something else happened, like Obama coming out of the closet or The Queen admitting she's really German. Can't remember what as I got a little distracted


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/14)

Blind Dog said:


> The Queen admitting she's really German.


That would have made WW2 interesting...


----------



## Blind Dog (29/8/14)

And WW1. Kaiser Wilhelm II being the grandson of Queen Victoria (of the House of Hanover) and the House of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha being renamed windsor in the UK at the start of WW1


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/14)

Now if Hiltler had a Jewish cousin........


----------



## going down a hill (30/8/14)

wasn't it his grandmother?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

Ironically, Hitler got kicked out of Germany, by the Germans....


And Tony Abbott arrived in Australia by boat....


----------



## Eagleburger (30/8/14)

Just another day in Eden. Our 100 year perspective skews the results.


----------



## Spiesy (30/8/14)

Blind Dog said:


> What is the world coming to?


Ultimately, an end.


----------



## philmud (30/8/14)

AND Collingwood to miss the finals for the first time in 9 years. I'm just making up an "end of days" sandwich board.


----------



## 431neb (30/8/14)

In your face Collingwood.


----------



## philmud (30/8/14)

We are unperturbed by the hatred of the foe, we've been feeding off it for years.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

Collingwood.....who are they ?


----------



## philmud (30/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Collingwood.....who are they ?


That's the thing Stu, everyone knows. Even the sniff bum & run aficionados. The biggest sporting club in the country!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

You mean these guys


----------



## philmud (30/8/14)

That's cute! The bunnies have just over 30k members, the mighty magpies just over 72k. Plus the indignity of being resurrected by Russell Crowe!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

Largest following in NRL, and it was not Russell who resurrected them, there was a lot more than him that helped save them.

Bunnies, currently top of the ladder

Collingwood about 9 on the ladder.


----------



## philmud (30/8/14)

Ladder positions are transient, the might of Collingwood is not.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

As is the might of the glorious Bunnies :super:


----------



## philmud (30/8/14)

Actually, I must confess, as tepid as my interest in League is, I wouldn't hate it if the bunnies had a win this year


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

As long as it isnt Manly, Storm, Bulldogs or any team from QLD


----------



## goomboogo (30/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> As long as it isnt Manly, Storm, Bulldogs or any team from QLD


So, you're happy to see the Roosters win again this year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

And the Roosters....but if the play Manly and beat them, I would be happy with that..


----------



## Moad (30/8/14)

I've watched TV this weekend for the first time in a while. I'm about to go out and buy a new phone, sign up at executive income.com, buy a jeep, drink some coke, try out for a talent show, sign up on dating sites, whatever else I'm told to do 50 times an hour. How do people watch this shit, I think I am going to be one cynical old man as I get older.


----------



## elcarter (30/8/14)

This is a perfect example of a conversion I had with an Australian who had been living in Frankfurt Germany for some time.

We were both sitting in the Australian consulate waiting for our turn to vote in the last Australian election when the topic turned to what I assumed was the upcoming local German election.

There were so many candidate bill boards around Frankfurt some almost looked like practical jokes, grown men holding pot plants ect I thought it was odd that tis is how one in Germany would gain votes.

On that comment he explained to me a very interesting view that has stuck with me for quite some time,

According to him, in Germany when they have a beer or a gathering the topic of conversation is generally a lot to do with politics, world views and the opinions of those getting together. I feel that here in Aus if you brought that up at a pub the music would stop and you'd be thrown out. He said that there were so many candidate signs because there were generally a lot of concerned individuals that actually form parties and have a crack. Almost everyone was passionate or at least informed about the political climate of their country or community that I talked to. 

He said in comparison the Australian population usually don't care about the two main political parties and are generally ill informed by the various media misrepresentation. He went on to explain Australian conversations were almost always centered around sport. He even went to go as far as suggesting the government and media use sport as a nullifying tool to help distract the population a and keep them focused on trivial events.

This thread started with some pretty serious shit and within a few post lads going on about sporting clubs. 

It's an interesting view point that continues to show some similarities. I think the front page in the work room paper yesterday was dedicated to AFL, not the wests failing political attempt to repel Putin from re-assembling the Russian empire or the ISIS troops turning the Middle east back a few hundred years.

Is rough numbers at the moment but appears that ISIS since June this year has killed 30,000 - 50,000. That's almost all 75,000 Collingwood supporters.

Maybe he's on to something. 

Edit, thankfully ISIS may have killed much less around 2000. Possibly not enough collingwood supporters.


----------



## wombil (30/8/14)

The Broncos ferreted them last week.

The rabbits that is.


----------



## 431neb (30/8/14)

elcarter said:


> This is a perfect example of a conversion I had with an Australian who had been living in Frankfurt Germany for some time.
> 
> We were both sitting in the Australian consulate waiting for our turn to vote in the last Australian election when the topic turned to what I assumed was the upcoming local German election.
> 
> ...



I think what wombil is trying to say is that this is not the thread and perhaps not the forum for any pseudo-intellectual political speak.

I stand by what I said earlier. 

In your face Collingwood!

I do however notice a similarity between Aussie politics and AFL in that our political choices (each "side"), polarise the public into two opposing ideologies - much like the AFL where we see a "Collingwood vs The Rest of the World" paradigm.


----------



## Feldon (30/8/14)

...


----------



## Mardoo (30/8/14)

Thank god they give the children something to do.


----------



## toncils (30/8/14)

elcarter said:


> He said in comparison the Australian population usually don't care about the two main political parties and are generally ill informed by the various media misrepresentation. He went on to explain Australian conversations were almost always centered around sport. He even went to go as far as suggesting the government and media use sport as a nullifying tool to help distract the population a and keep them focused on trivial events.



It's my understanding football/soccer/etc was really popular during the depression because it's such an easy and inexpensive past time. We've held onto that culture (for reasons beyond my comprehension). Not to sound like a 'leftie', but it wouldn't suprise me in the slightest to hear the government subsidise sports so heavily to keep people from thinking about politics too much. Worth mentioning that one of the last major election results was at the same time as a State of Origin game (was it Kevin 'VS' Abbott?)

What also shits me to tears is how footy breeds this 'us vs them' mentality; hating a person because they come from NSW is the same as racism (state-ism).. A game is no longer a game if people will beat up other people because their team won/lost.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8CZXVFc-1E


Sorry if I paid the shit out of anyone. Not sorry if TISM paid the shit out of you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

I Love TISM....so many great songs....so much subject matter


----------



## Feldon (30/8/14)

Organised competitive team sport on a national scale has only existed for a few hundred years or so. Before that is was largely unheard of.

Makes you think; What was the mindset of young men like before the advent of team sport? The answer might explain why we have no more Newtons, Shakespeares and Mozarts.

Organised team sport was embraced by governments (particularly the UK) as good preparation to get young men ready for army service, among other reasons (such as providing events to gamble on, and to subdue the masses from rising up against their masters).


----------



## SmallFry (30/8/14)

toncils said:


> Sorry if I paid the shit out of anyone. Not sorry if TISM paid the shit out of you.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> I Love TISM....so many great songs....so much subject matter


Thank fcuck for that. I dropped a TISM quote on this very forum the other day, and got tumbleweeds.

I began to despair for my lost youth...

(OT. Tumbleweeds, now there was another 90's throwback)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

Greg...The Stop Sign


----------



## manticle (30/8/14)

Dunno elcarter - went to a mate's last night with members of my futsal team and while organised sport featured in the conversation, there was at least as much time devoted to talking about politics, social issues and music. The OP referred to a few serious issues but not really in any depth 
@moad- modern commercials are the ultimate test of sanity. I struggle to believe anyone with an IQ above 90 could be influenced in their spending habits by many of the TV ads around today.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

I take you havnt bought an AB-Master or Nutri-Bullett then.....


----------



## JDW81 (30/8/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> AND Collingwood to miss the finals for the first time in 9 years. I'm just making up an "end of days" sandwich board.


Collingwood and Vegas, the only two places in the world where you can pay for sex in chips.


----------



## Blind Dog (30/8/14)

JDW81 said:


> Collingwood and Vegas, the only two places in the world where you can pay for sex in chips.


You clearly haven't been to Newcastle on Tyne


----------



## philmud (30/8/14)

El Carter, your made sounds like a Marxist. The opiate of the masses is no longer religion huh?


----------



## wombil (30/8/14)

wtf is a TISM?


----------



## JDW81 (30/8/14)

Blind Dog said:


> You clearly haven't been to Newcastle on Tyne


Nope, never had the pleasure, but going on the behaviour of a few Newcastle lads I used to play football with, it doesn't surprise me that the chip market is alive and kicking in the great English north.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

wombil said:


> wtf is a TISM?


And your asking us...... :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (30/8/14)

Moad said:


> I've watched TV this weekend for the first time in a while. I'm about to go out and buy a new phone, sign up at executive income.com, buy a jeep, drink some coke, try out for a talent show, sign up on dating sites, whatever else I'm told to do 50 times an hour. How do people watch this shit, I think I am going to be one cynical old man as I get older.


Thus a good reason to get Funeral and Life Insurance. Do you know that you are now able to arrange life Insurance over the phone. All we need is your age and smoking status.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

12, 3 packs a day....


----------



## jonnir (30/8/14)

Order of preference for teams to win. Broncos, Cowboys, storm then bunnies

Nothing but the truth


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

eerr...not much hope for the first 3...


----------



## thylacine (30/8/14)

elcarter said:


> This is a perfect example of a conversion I had with an Australian who had been living in Frankfurt Germany for some time.
> 
> We were both sitting in the Australian consulate waiting for our turn to vote in the last Australian election when the topic turned to what I assumed was the upcoming local German election.
> 
> ...





elcarter said:


> This is a perfect example of a conversion I had with an Australian who had been living in Frankfurt Germany for some time.
> 
> We were both sitting in the Australian consulate waiting for our turn to vote in the last Australian election when the topic turned to what I assumed was the upcoming local German election.
> 
> ...


+1 'feed them bread' http://armageddonconspiracy.co.uk/The-Perfect-Game(2082479).htm


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

I had to read that twice...


----------



## 431neb (30/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had to read that twice...


Is it a trick? Was it worth it?
I CBF.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

TL;DR


----------



## wombil (30/8/14)

TISM,
I googled it.
Never heard of em.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

Do you get it.....it is this site to a T


----------



## 431neb (30/8/14)

I googled TLDR and it sums up my feelings pretty economically.

Umm, for wombil and Smallfry , " Machiavelli and the Four Seasons" . Funny album.

For Smallfry , " ---- ----------- -- --- ------, from whence forth is his ancestry?"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

And for some ....with no particular reference to anyone.....but its a good song

http://youtu.be/blO3EtP_D10


----------



## goomboogo (30/8/14)

With no particular reference to anyone:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KVm8G0ipETc


----------



## toncils (30/8/14)

Feldon said:


> Makes you think; What was the mindset of young men like before the advent of team sport? The answer might explain why we have no more Newtons, Shakespeares and Mozarts.


I'm optimistically going to say it's not THAT dire. There are heaps of geniuses (genei?) popping up, but the endless layers of politics surrounding research these days make it hard to get your voice heard. Not like the 1600s when a plague would break out and you could live on a farm for 6 months doing nothing but the beginnings of calculus.
What shits me is this funny assumption that the human race is intelligent; we base that entirely on a few really clever people, while the rest of us buy sausepans off TV. They shit me.



manticle said:


> I struggle to believe anyone with an IQ above 90 could be influenced in their spending habits by many of the TV ads around today.


I recon that shit makes you incrementally stupider, until your IQ is below 90. At any rate having ads like these still encourage a consumerist society. Even if you're not buying their product, it promotes the view that 'buying wotzeys makes you happy'.


This is serious, mum.


----------



## 431neb (31/8/14)

Cracker thread. No content but impressive longevity.


----------



## Pilchard (31/8/14)

What IS the world coming to when we originated as a hunter and gathering society, hunting May as we'll be outlawed and is a continual thorn in the side for people who want to. Gathering will get you a big fine unless you are of native birth. With all the revenue raising on licensing, fishing, shooting, breathing... Um not yet but it's probably in the mix. No wonder youth of today don't want or need to use the outdoors for leisure. 

Hell don't catch a fish without permission for fun or food... Fine

Don't bag yourself a tasty morsel from the bush even though it is feral... Fine

Don't pick yourself a mushroom or greens for a salad...fing Fine...

Undersized fish and non feral animals I'm 'fine' with but can't we have a bit of leeway when it comes to recreational activities and sustained living. I love nothing better than taking a goat or two for the pot but with the memberships and licences I need a couple a year to justify it. Fishing is better and the per kilo rate is less significant on a recreational angler. At least fisheries use the funds for stocking etc. I am still not allowed to have a wander through the bush and pick mushrooms or other interesting edibles. It is even frowned apron in state forests now, some of the last lands not privately owned.

Don't grow your own tobacco, but weed is sort of ok as it's not taxed,

Don't grow some medicinal herbs, obviously because some abuse them.

Is there a law against ******* and drinking yet? I heard about licensing for brewing beer being talked about so maybe that will be the next big thing.

They are turning us into cattle, like a Bull with no horns and no balls. We can't buck, we can't ****, just sit there and bullshit.


----------



## motch02 (31/8/14)

Pilchard said:


> They are turning us into cattle, like a Bull with no horns and no balls. We can't buck, we can't ****, just sit there and bullshit.


Just sit there work your job, consume, be entertained with the screen on your wall and marketing will take care of your every other experience, I guess we can some what be happy our Police haven't flat out Militarised themselves just yet... Tanks? Grenade Launchers? Police Stocking up on Military Giveaway

Lame name for a documentary but check out Cowspiracy best start thinking about your meat intake, To produce 1 pound of beef equivalent to 2 months worth of showers.. Wish I could find a stream


----------



## motch02 (31/8/14)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WINDtlPXmmE[/media]


----------



## elcarter (1/9/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> El Carter, your made sounds like a Marxist. The opiate of the masses is no longer religion huh?


I had no idea what this was had to Google it. Mind blown.

Thank you for enlightening me further.


----------



## Eagleburger (1/9/14)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## jimi (1/9/14)

toncils said:


> Not to sound like a 'leftie', but it wouldn't suprise me in the slightest to hear the government subsidise sports so heavily to keep people from thinking about politics too much.


It certainly doesn't make you sound like a 'leftie', a slightly unhinged conspiracy theorist - may be h34r:



Feldon said:


> Makes you think; What was the mindset of young men like before the advent of team sport? The answer might explain why we have no more Newtons, Shakespeares and Mozarts.
> 
> Organised team sport was embraced by governments (particularly the UK) as good preparation to get young men ready for army service, among other reasons (such as providing events to gamble on, and to subdue the masses from rising up against their masters).


Seriously, are you two reliving some repressed memories of being picked last in PE or something??
Inferring that organised sport is reducing our human intellect, or part of a secret agenda to sedate the masses and prepare them to be the pawns of war is simply ludicrous.
I've no love for either side of politics ATM but I can't imagine a more difficult job in the world, if the voting public all thought that activities which you supported for their amusement, happiness and health were only going to be interpreted as a way to manipulate.
:blink:


----------



## manticle (1/9/14)

I like and play organised sport and I can still use my brain when voting. However they are implying, you are inferring.


----------



## madpierre06 (1/9/14)

jimi said:


> It certainly doesn't make you sound like a 'leftie', a slightly unhinged conspiracy theorist - may be h34r:


Then you can call me one too, and happy to be considered as such. I agree with Toncils, for quite a while I've had the theory that govts are happy to fund and encourage a greater focus by the general populace on subsidising the growth of sports/stadiums etc, as one way to get a massive populationary backlash is to play with matters of a sporting nature. Yet they will introduce legislation which is related to matters of a social/community nature and these things slide through on the attitude of "she'll be right, someone else will do something about that". The romans had the collisseum with the gladiatorial contests as a drip feed of diversion for the masses. No different to the stadiums and top level 'competitions' of today, where TV decides what rules are enforced and how they are interpreted so as to better suit TV and the product they distribute electronically. And who's to say they don't subtly advise the NRL as to which teams would bring better advertising revenue come the final series. You draw your own conclusions as to how this plays out.

And what is in it for the govt. in funding construction/rebuilding of sporting stadiums? They take a cut of every dollar that YOU pass across the counter for a beer or pie. And all the sporting fans are reminded of how they saved the 'LOCAL' sporting team...of which there is no such ******* thing any more. These teams all have fans who are viewed, treated and marketed to as walking talking ATM's. And the best seats and spots in the stadiums go to CORPORATE ticket holders. Sporting teams at the highest level now are purely and simply vehicles for the generation of market share, brand recognition and profits. 

And for the record, massive sports participant and fan here.


----------



## philmud (1/9/14)

I'm inclined to agree. I don't think it's anything so sinister as a conspiracy so much as a keen awareness of how things like sport can distract the electorate. Much easier to bend someone over while they're busy watching the footy.


----------



## jimi (1/9/14)

madpierre06 said:


> Then you can call me one too, and happy to be considered as such. I agree with Toncils, for quite a while I've had the theory that govts are happy to fund and encourage a greater focus by the general populace on subsidising the growth of sports/stadiums etc, as one way to get a massive populationary backlash is to play with matters of a sporting nature. Yet they will introduce legislation which is related to matters of a social/community nature and these things slide through on the attitude of "she'll be right, someone else will do something about that". The romans had the collisseum with the gladiatorial contests as a drip feed of diversion for the masses. No different to the stadiums and top level 'competitions' of today, where TV decides what rules are enforced and how they are interpreted so as to better suit TV and the product they distribute electronically. And who's to say they don't subtly advise the NRL as to which teams would bring better advertising revenue come the final series. You draw your own conclusions as to how this plays out.
> 
> And what is in it for the govt. in funding construction/rebuilding of sporting stadiums? They take a cut of every dollar that YOU pass across the counter for a beer or pie. And all the sporting fans are reminded of how they saved the 'LOCAL' sporting team...of which there is no such ******* thing any more. These teams all have fans who are viewed, treated and marketed to as walking talking ATM's. And the best seats and spots in the stadiums go to CORPORATE ticket holders. Sporting teams at the highest level now are purely and simply vehicles for the generation of market share, brand recognition and profits.
> 
> And for the record, massive sports participant and fan here.


If your point is that sport is a business, then you'll get no argument from me, or I imagine anyone. However if you're questioning the motivation the government has for promoting organised sport, then let's be logical enough to use Ockham's razor. There are social, psychological, physiological, environmental, and finacial benefits for individuals and communities that come from being more active. Could they be the reasons why organised sport is promoted? Nah must be manipulate us, make us military ready, and less ready to revolt. Let's rage against the machine and stay on the sofa


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/9/14)

Sport can be the life blood of a community. Especially small ones..

I would go as far as to say that the community feel and need of sport gets gradually lost as the size of the community increases


----------



## Moad (1/9/14)

We are ruled by lizard men from another planet.

I love conspiracy doccos such as zeitgeist and almost anything on JFK, although taken with a grain of salt they are thought provoking. 

Back to my original point, do people seriously enjoy "reality TV". At least watching sport they have an athletic ability to aspire to, not who can fart the alphabet the best on retards without talent with your host c grade celebrity .

Thankyou internet for unlimited knowledge and ad free tv!

End rant


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/9/14)

Do people still bother watching reality Tv


I mean, why would you when we have AHB h34r:


----------



## madpierre06 (2/9/14)

jimi said:


> If your point is that sport is a business, then you'll get no argument from me, or I imagine anyone. However if you're questioning the motivation the government has for promoting organised sport, then let's be logical enough to use Ockham's razor. There are social, psychological, physiological, environmental, and finacial benefits for individuals and communities that come from being more active. Could they be the reasons why organised sport is promoted? Nah must be manipulate us, make us military ready, and less ready to revolt. Let's rage against the machine and stay on the sofa



There's a difference between promoting organsised sport as you have stated, and pouring millions into the top tier stadiums which are used by organisations running teams on a purely business basis, which is all professional sport is these days. I would have rather seen the $280,000,000 which went into redeveloping Lang Park go into any number of sporting organisations around the state if your stated aim is to promote active lifestyles. And once the work was done, the local/state league was priced out of b eing able to use the stadium whereas previously there was a game there every weekend (and if I recall correctly I think there were 4 grades playing on the day). The Broncs were playing at another stadium and part of the deal to redevelop Lang Park was bringing the Broncos back there. A privately owned football team to a publicly funded stadium redevelopment. And when the Reds and Roar play their matches there, you get ONE bloody game, not a day at the footy as was previously the case when used by the local brisbane league comp. St least with the Broncs you get an under 20's game, and occasionally you may get a early game with the other codes. 

Our govts are not interested one iota in anything to do with the multitude of benefits you stated when they pumps squillions into remodelling these massive edifices. It is all about business, yet dressed up as 'for the people'. Just ask the locals in Sydney, particulrly the western areas who are being driven to have their teams play out of one centralised stadium and the local ovals sold off to developers. That's a real boon for the community.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/9/14)

But my stadium is better than your stadium...


----------



## Dave70 (2/9/14)

madpierre06 said:


> That's a real boon for the community.


If you enjoy footy, that is. 

http://youtu.be/8uK6SgXN1zA


----------



## davewalk (2/9/14)

The AFL is set to announce today that the final series commencing this week will be vegetarian- no pies.


----------



## Blind Dog (2/9/14)

davewalk said:


> The AFL is set to announce today that the final series commencing this week will be vegetarian- no pies.


Took a while, but think I'm finally getting the 'cultural' references


----------



## jimi (2/9/14)

madpierre06 said:


> There's a difference between promoting organsised sport as you have stated, and pouring millions into the top tier stadiums which are used by organisations running teams on a purely business basis, which is all professional sport is these days. I would have rather seen the $280,000,000 which went into redeveloping Lang Park go into any number of sporting organisations around the state if your stated aim is to promote active lifestyles. And once the work was done, the local/state league was priced out of b eing able to use the stadium whereas previously there was a game there every weekend (and if I recall correctly I think there were 4 grades playing on the day). The Broncs were playing at another stadium and part of the deal to redevelop Lang Park was bringing the Broncos back there. A privately owned football team to a publicly funded stadium redevelopment. And when the Reds and Roar play their matches there, you get ONE bloody game, not a day at the footy as was previously the case when used by the local brisbane league comp. St least with the Broncs you get an under 20's game, and occasionally you may get a early game with the other codes.


This isn't an arguement against the promotion of organised sport, this is an arguement against the 'top down' method of promoting organised sport. It does make you sound more 'leftie', but that's not all bad  . In regard to the debate between a 'grass roots' and a 'top down' model of promotion, I tend to agree with you that more should be done to serve the grass roots though.


madpierre06 said:


> Our govts are not interested one iota in anything to do with the multitude of benefits you stated when they pumps squillions into remodelling these massive edifices.


Why would they not be interested in these benefits? These benefits create a healthier, happier, more socially connected, productive, and cleaner environment. Which of course saves them their "squillions" in return from not having to treat more lifestyle/physical illnesses, depression/mental illness, social disconnection, lost productivity / absenteeism and pollution etc. Why is it necessary to invent a conspiracy theory to explain why any government would want to invest in this? :huh:


----------



## Feldon (3/9/14)

...


----------



## spog (3/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do people still bother watching reality Tv
> 
> 
> I mean, why would you when we have AHB h34r:


Isn't Home and Away reality TV ? Some peanuts I worked with had to watch it as if their lives depended on it.
Sad really.
Cheers...spog...


----------



## Eagleburger (3/9/14)

Yeah, plenty of different drugs to choose from these days.


----------



## toncils (3/9/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> I'm inclined to agree. I don't think it's anything so sinister as a conspiracy so much as a keen awareness of how things like sport can distract the electorate. Much easier to bend someone over while they're busy watching the footy.


What he said. I didn't imply or infer a conspiracy; the board of shadowy figures cackling over their own evil ingenuity. I brought up the left because in a discussion about both sports and intelligence it's easy to be labelled a 'lefty' and for your entire point of view to be discounted accordingly.




Sport isn't a cerebral past time. If the government wants to keep the populace both distracted and disinterested it isn't going to fund past times that flex intelligence. Imagine if we had stadium philosophy, broadcasted chess games, or some kind of 'concert hall'?
By this I'm certainly not saying sports equals stupidity; I am however saying it clearly isn't in the governments agenda to educate the people to their full potential.


In a perfect world more people would exercise their brain more, and I would exercise my body more.


----------



## Blind Dog (3/9/14)

toncils said:


> What he said. I didn't imply or infer a conspiracy; the board of shadowy figures cackling over their own evil ingenuity. I brought up the left because in a discussion about both sports and intelligence it's easy to be labelled a 'lefty' and for your entire point of view to be discounted accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to post a response saying how much we spend on education compared to other developed countries, and so on. But I couldn't be bothered cos the beer I'm drinking is too nice

(And how stuffed is predictive typing when it insists on turning 'too nice'. Into 'too Bruce'?)


----------

